# Growing Swords



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm new to planting tanks and I was wondering how I would go about cutting my amazon swords so that I could plant them and create new plants?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

actually mine seem to sprout new shoots, or plants from the root system. when i see one of these i just snag it, seperate fromthe root that is spawned from, and plant it where i want it.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

amazon swords bud and grow threw a type of runner. you can peel off the sword on it on CAREFULLY! and plant them in the substraight
my amazon sword have had 5 new buds and I split them and planted then they are doin fine any other question just IM me on AIM or something I LOVE TALK ABOUT ANYTHING AQUARIUMS!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here is a link that will help you on this......









Amazon Sword


----------

